# Who Has A Macbook?



## OPC'n (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a Macbook and someone at work told me that I should have the capabilities in iphoto that photoshop has. This Macbook is fairly new to me...I'm use to Windows PC. So, if I do have it, I can't find it. Anyone know if this is true, cuz that would save me a bundle as I want to buy photoshop sometime soon but wouldn't if I already have something just as good.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 29, 2009)

Untrue, 

Photoshop is way more feature rich than iphoto.

Ok not even in the same ballpark.

Like comparing a hotwheels car to a real car.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2009)

Josh is right. But I really enjoy using my MacBook. IPhoto does pretty much anything I need.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 29, 2009)

Mac is great, but not for photo shop, but why do you need photo shop, judding from your picture you are naturally pretty


----------



## Zenas (Jan 29, 2009)

iPhoto is to photoshop as Joel Osteen is to Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, Martin, but I did doctor that pic. I'll put a real one on sometime. Thanks guys...guess I'll get photo shop!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 29, 2009)

Sarah, don't buy photoshop until you've at least given GIMP at try. Gimp is open source and free and does most everything photoshop does. I use photoshop for my job and iPhoto is not even close. I do have a MacBook but I have never tried Gimp. I think Josh Hicks might have tried it.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 29, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Sarah, don't buy photoshop until you've at least given GIMP at try. Gimp is open source and free and does most everything photoshop does. I use photoshop for my job and iPhoto is not even close. I do have a MacBook but I have never tried Gimp. I think Josh Hicks might have tried it.




Try this first if you are already familiar with Photoshop. 

http://www.gimpshop.com/


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 29, 2009)

Waitaminit! You all know that a ponytail is required for a male to own a Mac, right? I want to see photo evidence or I'm reporting you to Steve Jobs...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 29, 2009)

I really love photography and I do like making weirds pictures of myself. *But* I want to start doing things with the nature pic's I take too. I am going to try those links out! I want to start a portfolio of nature pics. Just like get the objects out of the pic I don't want...wires ugly buildings etc.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 29, 2009)

Brad said:


> Waitaminit! You all know that a ponytail is required for a male to own a Mac, right? I want to see photo evidence or I'm reporting you to Steve Jobs...






so, do i have to cut it off the horse or can I send you a picture of a horses.....


----------



## dalecosby (Jan 29, 2009)

> Waitaminit! You all know that a ponytail is required for a male to own a Mac, right? I want to see photo evidence or I'm reporting you to Steve Jobs...


Well, I have never had a pony tail and I have had many macs.

As to the comparison of PhotoShop and iPhoto, that is a category error.
They are not the same type of programs.

iPhoto is a library program, PhotoShop is an editing program.
Other editing programs are the GIMP and graphic converter.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Thanks, Martin, but I did doctor that pic. I'll put a real one on sometime. Thanks guys...guess I'll get photo shop!



Well if the picture you a now using, is not "doctored" I stick to my first statement.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 29, 2009)

Martin, you are my new best friend! Big hugs to you! But I'm changing it back after supper!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 29, 2009)

Well thank you My lady, one does try to always speak the truth, and being in good company is always of benefit.


----------



## Mudharp (Jan 29, 2009)

Love my MacBook - converted last year but am still relegated to PC at work. As far as iPhoto goes it is a standard app when you get a mac and doing any type of strong editing would require other software as discussed above.

Go Apple!


----------



## Nate (Jan 29, 2009)

dalecosby said:


> As to the comparison of PhotoShop and iPhoto, that is a category error.
> They are not the same type of programs.
> 
> iPhoto is a library program, PhotoShop is an editing program.
> Other editing programs are the GIMP and graphic converter.



Photoshop is nice, but make sure that is what you need before you spend the $.

Congrats on your Mac. After a few months, you'll never want to use a PC again.


----------



## youthevang (Feb 9, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Sarah, don't buy photoshop until you've at least given GIMP at try. Gimp is open source and free and does most everything photoshop does. I use photoshop for my job and iPhoto is not even close. I do have a MacBook but I have never tried Gimp. I think Josh Hicks might have tried it.



I love GIMP. I actually used it on a last website project in which I had to slice the images.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2009)

The biggest downside to Gimp is, I think, most of the tutorials and/or plugins for the really cool special effects are for Photoshop. Tutorials are usually figure-out-able, once you get the hang of Gimp--or if you use Gimpshop, from what I've heard--and there are some good plugins for Gimp, but they're not as common as Photoshop plugins.

On the plus side, they're usually cheaper than Photoshop plugins...


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 9, 2009)

Brad said:


> Waitaminit! You all know that a ponytail is required for a male to own a Mac, right? I want to see photo evidence or I'm reporting you to Steve Jobs...


OK, a technical here. I use a MacBook, my hair is long, BUT, I don't do the ponytail! I think Steve accepts that!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 9, 2009)

Jon Lake said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Waitaminit! You all know that a ponytail is required for a male to own a Mac, right? I want to see photo evidence or I'm reporting you to Steve Jobs...
> ...



I don't! I want to see your long hair! Give us a pic!


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 9, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...


OK, I will, give me about, 2 more months!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 9, 2009)

Macs are evil...wait, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 10, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Macs are evil...wait, did I just say that out loud?


You have a Typo, you meant Windows based PCs.


----------

